# Cruze Insurance Rate Going Up.



## ChevyCruzeLTZ (Apr 7, 2011)

Mine went up too, not sure exactly how much yet, I wonder if having 10 airbags has something to do with it? You would think safer is better but those things are big $$$


----------



## luv2cruze (Dec 15, 2010)

Really??? That's crazy. 

When I contacted my insurance company to get changed over to the Cruze, she told me that my rate wasn't going to change from my G5. 

Then I got an email the next day telling me that it will be going up $7/month because "It is actually a Cruze Turbo model". I told her yes, they all have turbos except the base one, because otherwise the car won't move! I told her it was for fuel economy, not performance. 

Silly insurance companies. I guess going from very little safety/security to great safety/security _should_ cost more. Makes sense, no??


----------



## MetallicBlackCRZ (Mar 21, 2011)

Mine went down..."safer vehicle"


----------



## banditelvis721 (Mar 29, 2011)

Mine went up too!! i Had a Pontiac G8 Before, so crazy doesnt make sense!


----------



## ChevyCruzeLTZ (Apr 7, 2011)

luv2cruze said:


> Really??? That's crazy.
> 
> When I contacted my insurance company to get changed over to the Cruze, she told me that my rate wasn't going to change from my G5.
> 
> ...


 
That's it, the turbo, I had forgotten. I've heard the reason GM ditched the supercharged Cobalt SS and went to a turbo is because the cost of insuring it was making it hard to sell with some poeples insurance costing more than the car payments.


----------



## chad473 (Feb 21, 2011)

mine went up slightly from a 2001 civic lx. about 175 I believe for the year. made me look at my policy more closely though, and I ended up increasing my deductible to 500 and brought it pretty much back in line to what I was paying before. maybe 40 more now.


----------



## MaximusPrime (Mar 23, 2011)

$175 a year? Who are you insured with?


----------



## chad473 (Feb 21, 2011)

ha..it increased by about 175. I wish I was paying 175 a year!


----------



## MaximusPrime (Mar 23, 2011)

haha! My mistake! I totally misread that. I was about to say, that insurance company is going to have a new customer.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

Mine increased $36 for 6 months from my 06 Subaru.


----------



## elwood58 (Feb 2, 2011)

Keep in mind that insurance rates get governed by a lot of variables:

Car/Cost of repair
Safety Features
Age
Sex
Zip Code
Garaged at night
Credit History
Mileage
Deductible
Coverage Limits
Add-On like Towing, Rental Car, Glass

Makes it very difficult to do much of a comparison person to person. The only analysis would be up or down on a case by case basis.


----------



## cyper2002 (Dec 12, 2010)

Hmm. I really wonder if it has something to do with the turbo then. I was happy when I bought the vehicle and found out my insurance was going to be around the same as my old car, but suddenly it seems they have gathered new data on the car. You would think the car being so safe would help though. Funny thing is my insurance agent hadn't really heard of the cruze and she was saying imports are sometimes more expensive to repair than domestics so rates are higher then she noticed it was a chevy.


----------



## azappraiser (Mar 1, 2011)

Mine went up about $17.00 per month... but we got rid of an '03 Dodge Ram 1500 Quad Cab with a Hemi, so I got my real savings through my monthly gas bill!


----------



## brian964 (Apr 14, 2011)

In my experience it is cheaper getting quotes online. Some of the top insurance companies offer discounts when ordering online, because it is less work for them. But to be safe you could compare rates online, pick the best offer and try a local agency to see if they can match it or do better.

I recommend this site for online comparing: http://www.quotes-center.com/auto-insurance-calculator


----------



## Jnosker (Mar 25, 2011)

About 3 weeks ago, we bought a prius and a cruze eco. We are insured with Allstate, the prius is 500. for 6 months, the cruze is 330. I found it interesting.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Jnosker said:


> About 3 weeks ago, we bought a prius and a cruze eco. We are insured with Allstate, the prius is 500. for 6 months, the cruze is 330. I found it interesting.


...no expensive batteries in a Cruze to replace should an accident occur.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 15, 2011)

cyper2002 said:


> So I just went in for a renewal of my insurance policy today and found out my premium is going up from about 680 to 840 every 6 months. Nationwide says that the cost to repair my vehicle has increased and is high. I was a little shocked and even my insurance agent said that it was a substantial increase and that this was the first time she had seen them give this explanation. I wouldn't think it would be anymore to repair the Cruze than any other new car, but I guess it is what it is.


I went with Travellers Insurance and they have a $5,000 deductible on new cars....makes your rates cheap but you have to be a good driver and not run into anything or anybody......


----------



## Kaimumma (Apr 14, 2011)

elwood58 said:


> Keep in mind that insurance rates get governed by a lot of variables:
> 
> Car/Cost of repair
> Safety Features
> ...


You forgot the most important thing!! Your driving record!!

I pay $489 every 6 months for my cruze and it's fully loaded! State Farm is awesome when you have a clean driving record for more than 10 years. (knocks on wood)


----------



## bigblacklt1z71 (Mar 21, 2011)

i have esurance and it only cost me 50 a month to add mine on i now have three cars on full coverage 0 glass deductable 500 comp and collision deductable....i swiched to them when i got my ss camaro and they were way cheaper than everyone else


----------



## Vampyre Mike (Mar 30, 2011)

I got geico, when I switched the other day from my 08 Altima coupe to the cruze it went up about 8 bucks a month. I found out they added road side assistance, raises the amount for a rental car in case of an accident, and given me a new thing called mechanical failure. Which is some kind of bumper to bumper only given for new cars and it's good for 7 yrs or 100k miles. I cancelled the two and lowered the rental back to my normal $30 a day. I am now only up like $24 for six months... 

I guess they tried to pull a fast one for a few bucks, even though they assured me the policy was exactly the same on the last car. Which it was not.


----------



## SummitCruze (Mar 29, 2011)

Here in ontario, it is cheaper if you have onstar enabled, if your married, over the age of 25 and if your a female it is also cheaper and if it is used as a commuting vechile the cost goes up due to higer risks, lower if you classify it has occasional driver vechile


----------



## catmmmowns (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm paying $117 a month. I haven't heard anything about an increase. I guess I'll find out soon enough.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

SummitCruze said:


> Here in ontario, it is cheaper if you have onstar enabled, if your married, over the age of 25 and if your a female it is also cheaper and if it is used as a commuting vechile the cost goes up due to higer risks, lower if you classify it has occasional driver vechile


And don't forget the multiple car discount and the homeowners insurance discount. Sometimes it pays to be old!


----------



## Vampyre Mike (Mar 30, 2011)

Geico just told me they don't do an onstar discount because they can't tell if you disable the service... I'm in NY. That sucks


----------



## gunner22 (Nov 20, 2010)

I'll have to keep an eye on the next statement. I am now paying ~ $470 per 6 months for my full coverage with $1000 deductible and $0 glass. MN is a no fault state so gotta be prepared to cover your own. I only got the airbag discount outside of my multiple policies discount through American Family. I have both cars, the house, and my wife and I both have life insurance policies as well. We both have clean driving records with only two windshield claims in the last 5 years.


----------



## scaredpoet (Nov 29, 2010)

Vampyre Mike said:


> Geico just told me they don't do an onstar discount because they can't tell if you disable the service... I'm in NY. That sucks


That's BS. If you ask, OnStar can give you a letter that details that your service is active, any time you want it. If you've prepaid for a year, it'll show that too.

If they're telling you that, it's time to shop for a different insurance company.


----------



## Eric123 (Mar 20, 2011)

Mine went up when I added the Cruze however this was because I added collision, fire & theft which I did not have on my old Saturn. Only the liability. It went from $200 to $279 a month so this is what I expected. It was about $250 for the old saturn with collision, fire & theft. Brand new car and only a $30 a month increase isn't to bad... at least in Ontario where insurance is a complete rip off.


----------



## GoldenRS (Nov 11, 2010)

I talked with my agent yesterday and he said that he had heard of nothing going up for the Cruze through State Farm. I'm locked in at $432 every 6 months with 250 collision and 0 glass deductibles until August. So I'll deal with it then if it goes up..


----------

